

Ask for advice on my new online resume website  - trantor

I had built an online resume website. I built it because I couldn&#x27;t found one on the Internet that meets my requirements.<p>And my requirements are: 
1. free editing, not form filling 
2. standalone resume, not user profile embedded on the platform<p>So I built a site called Cake Resume. I promoted it on some social media. Now there&#x27;re about 15 resume on it.<p>Some user suggested that free editing is good, but some question guides are needed. Since they didn&#x27;t know what to do with the blank page I gave them (Cake give its user a blank page for editing, not forms).<p>So I wonder if free editing a good feature? I am afraid if I add more fields on the site, it will be just as same as other online resume services on that already exist.<p>Here&#x27;s the URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cakeresume.com
======
duncan_bayne
It simply doesn't work for me; I click 'Check Out The Wall' and nothing
happens.

Until I disable Ghostery.

Hint: your site should really work - at least be browsable - if I block your
tracking systems.

~~~
trantor
Thank you. I haven't encountered any reply saying that they couldn't checkout
the wall. Would you let me know what browser your are using? And I don't
understand the hint you. What does "block your tracking systems" means? Thanks
a lot.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Sure. I'm running Firefox 18.0 on Linux Mint 14. The thing about my system is
that I'm running the Ghostery plugin, which is designed to block tracking
cookies etc.; see:

[http://www.ghostery.com/](http://www.ghostery.com/)

... for more details.

What I meant by that hint is that ideally, your site should at least be
browsable if I'm running software that prevents me from being tracked.

~~~
trantor
Thank you. I didn't know tracking users would be a problem. I will try to
figure it out.

